# Home Office reference number for the Life in the UK test



## bluetail14 (Jan 21, 2014)

The Life in the UK registration form asks for my Home Office Reference number.

I applied for my last FLR spouse visa with the UK. I have looked at letters Home Office sent me and I only see my Case ID on these letters, a 9 digit number beginning with '021...'.
there is also 'Our Ref' on one of these letters, and it is blank.

The life in the UK form does not accept this because it should begin with a letter rather than a number.

Does anybody know if I should have this number? and what does it look like?


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

On the application you need to enter your Biometric Resident permit number. Once you do that, you can check the box NO where it asks if you have a Home Office reference number. The Biometric residence permit number is what you need.


----------



## bluetail14 (Jan 21, 2014)

Touchline Dad said:


> On the application you need to enter your Biometric Resident permit number. Once you do that, you can check the box NO where it asks if you have a Home Office reference number. The Biometric residence permit number is what you need.


Thanks, Dad!


----------

